# Dish Gets Yes



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

Artical in today's N.Y. Daily News states the two parties are about to come to terms.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

http://www.mostnewyork.com/2002-03-30/Metro_Sports/Baseball/a-145993.asp


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I fixed your link.....
It would be ok as long as they don't raise my bill.
I know the Yankee fans will love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

Go to www.mostnewyork.com then sports then baseball


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

Still looks like a rumor to me. "Spies" are telling this reporter???


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

It's most likely just a bunch of BS. It's a shame that hundreds of thousands of Yankees fans won't have the privilege of watching the Yanks Opening Day game tomorrow thanks to the greediness of the scumbags behind YES.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

It looks like James Bond screwed up! The "spies" were wrong. Yes will not be on Dish. Ergen, King of the Nerds, announced this little tidbit today.


----------

